# Maxant Extractor 20frame Model 1400P



## mlewis48 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rick,
I was in the same boat as you, that 4 frame hand crank extractor got old fast. We got the same extractor and it made life so much easier. Less work and more honey! My kind of combination! 
Marc


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## dixie_beek (Aug 4, 2009)

I've had mine about a month and have harvested. My Maxant 1400P did and excellent job. I also bougth the Maxant 16 gal bottler and love it too.

Maxant - how fine a mesh is the top mounted sieve that can be purchased for the 16 gallon bottler?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Its stainless perforated, we recommend using cheese cloth on top of the perforated.


----------



## dixie_beek (Aug 4, 2009)

MAXANT said:


> Its stainless perforated, we recommend using cheese cloth on top of the perforated.


Max, I used some cheese cloth the other day experimenting with different sieves. The cheese cloth I had was pretty darn corse and cool honey ran right through it. Does cheese cloth come in different thread count?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

It does come in different thread count. Its harder to find a finer thread.


----------



## NowThen (Nov 26, 2008)

I bought a used 1400p last night.

It looks to be in brand-new condition. I'm impressed with its construction and can't wait to use it.

MAXANT, is there a manual available for this unit? If so, how would I go about acquiring one?

Thanks!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Shoot me an email with your address.
[email protected]


----------

